
Is There Beer in Space? - funkylexoo
http://nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/is-there-beer-in-space
======
bigiain
Somewhat surprised to not see Vostok Space Beer mentioned:

[http://vostokspacebeer.com/](http://vostokspacebeer.com/)

This is my kind of science:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUh4w68yNGk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUh4w68yNGk)

:-)

